# Do you own a 2010 90df?



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I've just bought a 2010 9009df, my question is that the Rapido specification in the 2010 brochure states that the Series 90df is fitted with ASR. But the Fiat handbook shows a deactivation button on the dashboard if ASR is fitted. Mine does not have such a button!!

Can anyone confirm whether ASR is fitted or not?


----------



## williamb (May 1, 2005)

Helo don't know if this helps I have a 2010 903f and mine as such a button on dash.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi William,

Looking at the 2010 spec sheet it is only the 9 series that does not have ASR fitted. Probably an error as ASR is not called up in the list of options only ESP.

Does yours have ESP?

Richard


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

RichardD said:


> Hi William,
> 
> Looking at the 2010 spec sheet it is only the 9 series that does not have ASR fitted. Probably an error as ASR is not called up in the list of options only ESP.
> 
> ...


If you have ESP then ASR is part of the programme.

ESP (Electronic Stability Programme)

This includes ASR, MSR, Brake Assist (HBA), and Hill Holder.

According to http://www.fiat.co.uk/Content/Glossary.aspx?id=3174


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Ray,

ESP was an option but ASR was meant to be a standard fit according to the Rapido specification catalogue.

I've asked the Rapido agent to find out for me.

Richard


----------

